# anyone have a pic of inside of a dvr?



## Kali05 (May 20, 2005)

anyone have a picture of inside of a dual tuner dvr or a dvr ? if so can u email picture of it too [email protected] im curuios what it looks like inside thanks...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here you go this is a Dish Network 942.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=422105&postcount=66


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

It looks like quite a bit of conditioning on that power supply. Maybe they've discovered through trial and error on previous models how important steady, smooth power is to a DVR reliability.

I don't see any cooling, though. Heat is the other big enemy. Is the fan underneath the hdd? Not the best design, unless it is an intake fan combined with an exhaust on the rear of the unit. But, I don't see any exhaust. 

How are the vents on the cover? A big problem with the old 721 was how hot the left side of the unit, near the power supply, would get due to poor venting. You could fry a chicken on it. I solved it by removing the cover altogether. Never a a single hw failure with it, unlike many other 721 owners.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Do they use SATA drives in all the dvr's ?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Not in the 721 or 50X series.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

and definately not in the 7x00s.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

not in the 522


----------



## veith (Jul 31, 2003)

garypen said:


> It looks like quite a bit of conditioning on that power supply. Maybe they've discovered through trial and error on previous models how important steady, smooth power is to a DVR reliability.
> 
> I don't see any cooling, though. Heat is the other big enemy. Is the fan underneath the hdd? Not the best design, unless it is an intake fan combined with an exhaust on the rear of the unit. But, I don't see any exhaust.
> 
> How are the vents on the cover? A big problem with the old 721 was how hot the left side of the unit, near the power supply, would get due to poor venting. You could fry a chicken on it. I solved it by removing the cover altogether. Never a a single hw failure with it, unlike many other 721 owners.


A compromise solution for me was to remove the screws of the cover, pull it back so about a quarter of an inch gap appeared between the cover and the front panel, and then prop up the back of the cover with an old medicine bottle, giving about an inch gap in back.

Thus, the cover is elevated, and the chassis much better ventilated while still serving some protection and still maintaining some semblance to asthetic integrity.

If I could have mounted the 721 higher I would have just taken the cover off as you did, but this works very well within my limitations.

Best regards,
Charles (Eastern Oklahoma)


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That's a pretty good compromise. Any improvement in cooling is a big thing. It is an awful awful design from a cooling standpoint. From the photos I've seen of the 942, it looks like maybe they didn't learn their lesson from the 721.


----------

